# Methods to clean drywall dust off of OSB?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That looks pretty normal, I did see one guy wetting down and wet vaccing it but I didn't see how it turned out.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I suppose it could be mopped up but there isn't really any reason to do so ...... and there will be a lot more that gets on the sub floor before it's time to install the finish flooring.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I suppose it could be mopped up but there isn't really any reason to do so ...... and there will be a lot more that gets on the sub floor before it's time to install the finish flooring.


Unfortunately, this I know too well. I was walking around and noticed what looked like spit all over my floor. I asked one of the plumbers what it was and he told me it was his spit. He asked me what I cared because it was only subfloor. I kicked him off the property


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

It looks good but if you have too get it cleaner try some Vinegar it should loosen the Gypsum from the OSB.


----------



## Sthobe (Jun 22, 2021)

We have found the best way after many remodeling project and then building our own home is buying a cheapo vacuum. something with good bristles. you empty the cannister a lot and filters a lot or you will burn the motor out and it will ruin the vacuum. We went thru 3 cheapo vacuums doing our new house build but did amazing getting it out of the OSB and walked on areas


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> Unfortunately, this I know too well. I was walking around and noticed what looked like spit all over my floor. I asked one of the plumbers what it was and he told me it was his spit. He asked me what I cared because it was only subfloor. I kicked him off the property


I had a dweeb smoking inside my home as it was being worked on. I politely asked him not to and he told me it was no big deal. I got really pissed, but before I could do anything my rescue black lab, the Rowdy monster, all 50 pounds went off on the guy. This is a dog that gives baths to anyone who will stay still and chases bird shadows on the ground. He started retreating down the drive way all 200 feet to the property line with the Rowdy monster making noises I have never heard before and showing the pearlies. His work mate looked at me an said I need this job. So the guy got to sit by the dirt road for 4 hours until the end of the day. Rowdy got a 1/4 pound of hamburger with dinner. 
The next day the workers showed up sans the idiot. All were greeted by a smiling tail wagging Rowdy. Nice to think there is backup in the house.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

SW Dweller said:


> I had a dweeb smoking inside my home as it was being worked on. I politely asked him not to and he told me it was no big deal. I got really pissed, but before I could do anything my rescue black lab, the Rowdy monster, all 50 pounds went off on the guy. This is a dog that gives baths to anyone who will stay still and chases bird shadows on the ground. He started retreating down the drive way all 200 feet to the property line with the Rowdy monster making noises I have never heard before and showing the pearlies. His work mate looked at me an said I need this job. So the guy got to sit by the dirt road for 4 hours until the end of the day. Rowdy got a 1/4 pound of hamburger with dinner.
> The next day the workers showed up sans the idiot. All were greeted by a smiling tail wagging Rowdy. Nice to think there is backup in the house.


That's a great dog right there!


----------

